# 650 H1 Best Jet kit and some jetting questions.



## JOE G

Hi, I have a 06 650 H1, I added a K&N Filter and a HMF Penland series pipe. I am pretty sure I need to jet up as it flattens out in the upper RPM Like it hit a wall, 

A tip's?
Best Jet kit to get?
Where Can I get it for a good price?

DO I change the Pilot Jets and Main Jets when I re jet?


----------



## whoolieshop

The increased airflow with your filter and exhaust will definitely require some more fuel. I went with one of the dynojet kits. Despite the effort of these kits it isn't real cut and dry which set of jets in the kit is best for your setup.

Bootlegger here has a great thread on jetting:  Bootlegger's Guide To jetting. - MudInMyBlood Forums

Also If you have a Harley-Davidson dealership nearby you can pick up new pilot jets there they usually have them in stock. Just tell them you need pilot jets for a Keihin carb, they don't have any start jets but even with full snorks, modded exhaust and a high flow air filter I didn't need to change the start jet.

If you have any other questions about the 650 H1 I have an 05 and i've been into just about every part of that motor. They're good solid wheelers for the most part! 

Below are a few things to look out for with this model.
1) The proper way to engage the diff lock is to be in 2 wheel drive then flip the diff lock lever; next turn the handlebars back and forth a little bit and you'll hear the actuator kick in and 4x4 will light up on your pod.

2) Never hammer on the throttle in reverse! Most of the pre 2009 500's and 650's have helical cut bevel gears, big tires + hammering it in reverse can cause the bevel gears to push apart usually blowing a hole in the bottom of the transmission. Avoid high stress backing up or mudding in reverse at all costs, there is an updated set of bevel gears available from Arctic Cat but you have to remove the engine and completely disassemble it to change them.

3) If you're looking for a great lift check out Rick The Rocket's 2" Flex lift. It gives you 2" more clearance and allows your suspension to properly articulate! 

4) If your engine is prone to kickback, (trying to prematurely start when using the electric start) You'll know because it's a horrendous sound of the starter being turned backwards when the engine fires. It's more than likely a tuning problem. (valves need adjusting) or carb improperly jetted. Fix it. There is no clutch inside the starter gear assembly and repeated kickback will destroy the starter or worse the starter gear assembly.

5) The main fail point electrically on the 650's is a 5 wire splice in the harness near the fuse block. If you have an electrical issue (no power at the key switch usually) Open up the harness near the fuse block and check the point where 5 red wires come together, typically you'll find a broken wire or corrosion.

6) The stock headlights suck, once they get splashed with muddy water they are pretty much useless at night. Consider some high output LED headlights mounted on the rack or bumper for better lighting.

7) If you're going to mud this wheeler put di-electric grease on EVERY electrical connection, snorkel it and relocate your radiator, the engine will cool much better with the radiator on the rack, a DIY snorkel kit is pretty easy to do with everything you need available at lowes/home depot.

8) The foot brake is next to useless, it has a second master cylinder located under the seat. This is a complete separate assembly independent of the handlebar brake lever. I recommend removing the brake pedal, master cyl, and caliper the first time you have the floorboard off. 

9) The best money you'll ever spend on that wheeler is a machined clutch from Airdam/// Depending on your tire selection you may also want to get lighter rollers for the clutch or lighten yours yourself.

10) A dynatek ignition is a pretty good choice for this atv.

EDIT: I Forgot.
11) Countrycat.com is a great place to buy OEM Parts.

12) Under no circumstance do you EVER run regular automotive engine oil in this atv.. It has a wet clutch assembly and using oil that isn't safe for wet clutches will destroy the wet clutch fast. I personally don't use anything except Arctic Cat oil because despite other people/dealerships claiming this oil or that oil is fine I've burned up a couple trying to save a buck. If you're not careful to oil that is in fact safe for a wet clutch, you'll end up having to tear down the entire right hand side of the engine to change a $100 clutch.

There's probably more but that's the main things I can think of right now!


----------



## JOE G

I do have a another set of lights on it, also added hand warmers, I have stock size tires as I just use this quad as a work quad around the farm.
I use Amsoil 0-40 Atv oil, I have had this quad for a few years now, I'll check out that connector as I do have a issue where the dash goes out and ATV won't turn over. The Diff Lock I know about, What about pulling lightly in Reverse such as dragging something? Nice write up.


----------



## whoolieshop

JOE G said:


> I do have a another set of lights on it, also added hand warmers, I have stock size tires as I just use this quad as a work quad around the farm.
> I use Amsoil 0-40 Atv oil, I have had this quad for a few years now, I'll check out that connector as I do have a issue where the dash goes out and ATV won't turn over. The Diff Lock I know about, What about pulling lightly in Reverse such as dragging something? Nice write up.



I tend to err on the side of caution when it comes to the bevel gears. I've not blown a set but I really baby mine in reverse just because i've seen photos of what happens when you don't! If you're pulling something in reverse just make sure the rear tires don't start hopping, the safer way to do it would be to hook up to the rear hitch and pull it in low range forward.


----------



## JOE G

Having trouble finding Pilot Jets,

Now when people talk about Jet sizes and even in the sticky are they talking DJ Jet sizes or stock, Because a 150 DJ and a 150 factory jet are not the same.


----------



## greenkitty7

jetsrus.com has all the jets you can possibly want. that's where I get mine from. Those jets will be factory sizes. The only advantage of the dynojet jet kit, is the adjustable needle that comes with it. They don't have pilots in the kit though, so I would suggest getting the kit then finding a bigger pilot. I start by going as big as possible on the main, until it cuts off, then I back it down one size, just make sure it has an even rev throughout the powerband, it is a lot of testing and tinkering.


----------



## JOE G

I am having a hard time finding a Pilot Jet to match the carb, There are many different styles.


----------

